# Brompton Bike Colours App



## samanosuke (25 Oct 2009)

Hi guys, I've made a simple flash application which lets you choose the different colours of the main frame and extremities of a brompton, which I'd like to share with you all:

http://www.swfcabin.com/open/1256477694

When I caught brompton fever, I went into photoshop and stitched bits of images together to create my dream brompton. I don't think there is already an app out there for this, so decided yesterday to create one. No more guessing if the green frame will go with pink any more!

Enjoy


----------



## mickle (25 Oct 2009)

Brilliant but there should be an option for Ti forks and rear triangle.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Oct 2009)

Most Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Yellow Fang (25 Oct 2009)

Surprisingly effective. So far I've tried three combinations and they all looked good.


----------



## mercurykev (25 Oct 2009)

I would have loved this when I was choosing my Brompton. I ended up going with Turkish Green main frame and purple extremities - i think it looks great.


----------



## samanosuke (28 Oct 2009)

Thanks for checking it out guys, and for the votes 

If I do upgrade it, i'll be sure to make it the definite customisation app for bromptons....

... no promises though!


----------



## BigSteev (28 Oct 2009)

Nice application. I've had a play with it but no matter which combination I try it still looks like a pile of poo. Maybe you could do something similar but use a real bike?


----------



## TheBoyBilly (25 Nov 2009)

A good app. I have gone with Black with Red extremities just because both colours come at no extra charge but the bike will look a bit different from all the others on the train (to avoid confusion)
A stirling effort Sir!


----------



## marinyork (26 Nov 2009)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## JensR (26 Nov 2009)

I have actually found a site that does this before here, with raw lacquer and titanium options:
http://site.nycewheels.com/Brompton/Interactive/brompton.html

It really ought to be on the Brompton site itself though - it took me a while to track that site down when I was looking.


----------



## palinurus (26 Nov 2009)

Mmm. Pink and yellow.


----------



## Number14 (26 Nov 2009)

Great little app. Would it be easy to add the colour description when you hover over the colour square for all of us colour blind peoples?


----------



## samanosuke (28 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys 

As JensR pointed out however, there was already an app made (boo hoo!)

If I do decide to update it I will take all suggestions on board! My personal want is to be able to quickly switch between the current colours with a single click (i.e yellow/red to red/yellow).


----------



## samanosuke (28 Nov 2009)

BigSteev said:


> Maybe you could do something similar but use a real bike?



This is a REAL bike!


----------

